# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Rugklachten - Artikel

## Agnes574

Rugklachten 

Wie reeds het verschot, het spit of een lumbago had, weet hoe hinderlijk lage rugpijn kan zijn. Gelukkig gaat de aandoening meestal vanzelf over en veroorzaakt ze geen blijvende schade. Is er sprake van een hernia, dan kunnen de gevolgen ernstiger zijn. 

Wat?
•Rugpijn is een vaak voorkomende kwaal die plots kan opduiken of geleidelijk de kop opsteekt. De pijn is voelbaar van de onderste ribben tot de billen en straalt soms uit naar de benen. Vooral lang staan of zitten, opstaan en bewegen kunnen heel pijnlijk zijn. 
•Doorgaans verdwijnt het ergste leed na enkele dagen. Hardnekkige klachten kunnen geruime tijd aanhouden, maar genezen in principe na zes tot twaalf weken. Duren ze langer, dan is er sprake van chronische rugpijn. 
•Als de pijn geleidelijk verergert en gepaard gaat met koorts, gewichtsverlies of andere symptomen kan dit wijzen op een infectie of tumor. Meestal zal de pijn dan niet verminderen door te rusten of van houding te veranderen.
Oorzaken

De exacte oorzaak van rugpijn is vaak moeilijk te achterhalen. Dikwijls spelen één of meerdere van onderstaande risicofactoren een rol: 
•langdurig in dezelfde houding staan, zitten of werken; 
•geregeld tillen en draaien tegelijkertijd; 
•plots verkeerd bewegen; 
• veelvuldig blootgesteld zijn aan trillingen; 
•gebrek aan lichaamsbeweging; 
•overgewicht; 
•stress; 
•verschil in beenlengte; 
•bekkeninstabiliteit; 
• beperkte heupfunctie. 


Soorten rugklachten

*Lumbago en lumbalgie
Spit, verschot of lumbago komt voor wanneer de vloeibare discuskern plots een ‘lamel’ of ring doorboort. Soms is de pijn pas de volgende dag voelbaar. Het is ook mogelijk dat de pijn minder hevig is zolang u in beweging blijft. 
Als de ringen herhaaldelijk doorboord worden, spannen de houdingsspieren rond de wervels zich te sterk en komen zo in een soort kramptoestand. Dan is er sprake van lumbalgie. 


*Ischias 
Wanneer de geleiachtige massa op de zenuw drukt en een uitstralingspijn veroorzaakt, is er sprake van ischias. Afhankelijk van de plaats waar de zenuw in de rug druk krijgt, veroorzaakt die pijn op de voor-, zij- of achterkant van het been of de arm. 


*Hernia
In bijna 10% van de gevallen is lage rugpijn het gevolg van een hernia. Deze ontstaat doordat de vezelachtige ringen die een tussenwervelschijf (discus) omgeven, volledig scheuren of breken. Hierdoor komt de zachte geleiachtige kern van de discus naar buiten en ontstaat een uitstulping (hernia).
•De pijn verergert bij het niezen, hoesten en persen. 
•Als de uitstulping op de linker- of rechterzenuwwortel van de rug drukt, veroorzaakt dit bovendien pijn, tintelingen, jeuk of zelfs gevoelloosheid in het been langs de getroffen kant. Soms treden ook krampen en spierzwakte op, in het ergste geval raakt het been verlamd. 
•Drukt de hernia op de volledige zenuwbundel, dan kan dit leiden tot gevoelsstoornissen in het zitvlak, de heupen en/of dijen, seksuele stoornissen, incontinentie of zelfs een verlamming aan beide benen.

Vermoedelijk ontstaat een hernia door overbelasting, maar dit is nooit bewezen. De meeste hernia’s genezen spontaan, waarbij de geleiachtige kern opnieuw krimpt en de druk op de zenuwwortels vermindert of verdwijnt.


*Artrose 
Als gevolg van een normaal verouderingsproces treedt er aan de wervelgewrichten vaak slijtage op. Dit komt dikwijls voor omdat de discus te weinig veerkrachtig is geworden en de wervelgewrichten daardoor te sterk tegen elkaar aanduwen. Dit is artrose. 


*Lordose en kyfose
Een lordose is een holle rug, een hyperlordose een te holle rug. Kyfose daarentegen is een bolle rug die voornamelijk voorkomt ter hoogte van het middelste gedeelte van de rug. 


*Trapeziussyndroom 
Het trapeziussyndroom wordt gekenmerkt door pijn ter hoogte van de nekspieren. Deze ontstaat meestal omdat deze spieren te sterk aangespannen zijn. 


Naar de arts?
Hoewel lage rugpijn meestal vanzelf overgaat, is het toch aangewezen om uw huisarts te raadplegen als er symptomen optreden waarover u zich zorgen maakt. 

Neem zeker contact op als de rugpijn gepaard gaat met:
•een tintelend, branderig of doof gevoel in een voet of been; 
•een doof gevoel in de liezen; 
• plasproblemen; 
•het niet kunnen ophouden van de ontlasting; 
•koorts; 
•gewichtsverlies; 
•niet op de hakken of tenen kunnen lopen. 

Consulteer uw arts als de pijn:
•een week aanhoudt; 
•snel erger wordt; 
•voelbaar is tot onder de knie; 
•na zes weken niet is verminderd; 
•voor het eerst optreedt na 55 jaar of voor 20 jaar. 

Behandeling
Rugproblemen genezen meestal vanzelf. Er bestaat geen eenvoudige behandeling om ze definitief te verhelpen. 

Blijf actief
•Bij lage rugpijn is bedrust doorgaans niet aangewezen. Langdurig liggen kan schadelijk zijn, omdat het stijfheid in de rug veroorzaakt en de spieren erdoor verslappen. Daarom is het belangrijk dat u blijft bewegen, ook al doet dit soms wat pijn en is dit niet altijd even gemakkelijk. Samen met uw arts of kinesist kan u een schema opstellen om uw activiteiten te onderhouden of geleidelijk weer op te bouwen. 
•Beperk bedrust tot maximum twee dagen. Probeer regelmatig uit bed te komen. 
•Liggen doet u bij voorkeur op de rug met een paar kussens onder de knieën of op de zij met half opgetrokken benen. 

Geneesmiddelen
•Medicatie kan de pijn verzachten, maar versnelt de genezing niet. 
•Pijnstillers op basis van paracetamol zijn de eerste keus. 
Er zijn ook middelen op basis van ibuprofen beschikbaar. Deze kunnen bijwerkingen hebben zoals maagpijn en misselijkheid zodat u ze het best inneemt na overleg met uw arts. Gebruik pijnstillers niet langer dan vier weken. 
•Geneesmiddelen die de rugspieren verslappen, hebben geen zin omdat ze te veel bijwerkingen geven. 
•Vraag uw arts of apotheker of er een generisch geneesmiddel beschikbaar is 

Medische behandeling
•Kinesitherapie, inspuitingen, chirurgie en andere behandelingen bieden soms tijdelijk soelaas, maar garanderen geen definitieve oplossing. 
•Bij een hernia is een operatie slechts zelden noodzakelijk en is het blijvend effect ervan moeilijk te voorspellen. Een groot risico na de ingreep is het ontstaan van littekenweefsel rondom de zenuwstructuren, wat kan leiden tot permanente pijnklachten. Opvallend is dat de resultaten van rugoperaties gemiddeld slechter zijn bij rokers dan bij niet-rokers.

(bron: hartziekte.be)

----------


## dotito

ja leven met een hernia is echt geen leven maar leven gaat verder.een paar jaar geleden is dat bij mij begonnen ik kreeg last van mijn rechterbeen ik kreeg daar een voos gevoel,maar de dokter waar ik toens bij ging stelde toens een verkeerde diagnose.nu heb ik jaren liggen sukkelen pillen liggen nemen tegen de pijn, noem maar op. tot ik op een gegeven moment gewoon op mijn werk in een stortte.ik ben zorgkundige van beroep dus dat was geen lichte job,maar mijn fout was dat ik bleef door werken. ik ben van een doorzetter en kan moeilijk dingen aanvaarden.nu moet ik wel moet het allemaal loslaten.ik ben nu bijna 1 jaar en een paar maanden thuis en alles is zo anders u wereld stort in dat je dagelijks met pijn leeft.maar ik heb positief leren denken en hopen dat het ooit nog zoals vroeger word. wat ik zo erg vind is dat ik er niet meer zo kan zijn voor mijn vriend en mijn dochter.en dat doet me ook het meeste pijn van binnen. door al de pijn word je gewoon een ander mens, je kan niet altijd happy;dat bestaat niet maar als je goede dagen hebt maak er dan een mooie dag van.ik leef nu van dag tot dag en geniet van elk moment.en ja je hebt natuurlijk zo van die mensen die je niet begrijpen,maar zo leer je je echte vrienden kennen,toch!!ach ik heb nu pijnpleisters van de rugspecialist gekregen zodat ik toch dagelijks wat kan genieten van leven.maar hoe het verder moet met weet ik niet. ik moet normaal terug gaan werken van de arbeidsgeneesheer,maar ik ben ik beroep gegaan want het lukt me niet.die dr kijken enkel naar statitieken. je kan er beter uitzien als een monster :EEK!: want als je er goed uit ziet denken ze dat je geen pijn kunt hebben,en dat frustreerd mij zo.ach we zien wel hoe het verder verloopt.doet eens deugd om het eens even allemaal neer te pennen.heb het er nog steeds moeilijk mee :Frown: 

lieve groetjes,

dotito, :Frown:

----------


## medicijnvrouwtje

Kan iemand mij het verschil tussen ischias en een hernia uitleggen? Ik snap het niet echt.

----------


## dotito

Wat is het verschil tussen een hernia en een ischias;


Wel een ischias kan het gevolg zijn van een hernia : een beduidende uitpuiling van een tussenwervelschijf of discus, met duidelijke druk op een zenuw die uit het ruggenmerg komt, met duidelijke symptomen in het been als gevolg. Deze symptomen kunnen pijn, tintelingen of een gevoel van spierzwakte of locale gevoelloosheid zijn.


Een hernia kan dus in verschillende richtingen uitpuilen : druk tegen een zenuw of druk tegen het voorste aspect van het buitenste vlies van het ruggenmerg, dat ook zeer pijngevoelig is.

----------

